# Power



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Just wanted to post some pics of the Horse Power Generators at Moby's Raceway drag strip. 1 power supply & 1 cap per lane set at 24 vdc makes for some high powered racing. Hope to set some new track records at next Saturdays Winter Bash.
















Eric
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

VEry Nice!!
any details you can share? parts lists ?
Thank you


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

The power supplies are from ETA adjustable from 20-27 vdc @ 20 amps. part # 
PFE24-20-HSX-U. Got them off ebay for $60 ea. Have not found them that cheap again but this could be used http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160461609153&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
The capacitors are from Sprague & are rated to 40 vdc 79000 mfd each. Hooked in series is a 35 amp blocking diode so there is no feedback from the caps to the power supply. All the parts were found on ebay & here is a link on how to wire it http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/MPS/MPS-1.htm 

Eric


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome setup!! I bought a Power-One Convert 480 power supply I found on Ebay for 35 dollars. It is 24 volts 20 amps. I bought it for my AW dragstrip as an upgrade to the wimpy power pack it came with. I then found another Power-one Convert 240 which is 24 volts 10 amps for the same price, to power a friends four lane road course. Just another option for a power supply. It seems to have a fairly large capacitor built in because I can run a car for about 40 feet after it is unplugged.

similiar to this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Power-One-Conve...uit_Breakers_Transformers&hash=item20adc7f165


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Hornet I can't say I've heard of anyone using a welder as a power supply. I have run cars at 30+ volts before using batteries & it is hard on parts but it does make killer power. Dyno that Power-One converter looks like a nice deal. That should wake up that AW dragstrip.

Eric


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Those caps are screaming for some _sTp_ stickers!!!

Nice set up. :thumbsup:


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Those caps are screaming for some _sTp_ stickers!!!
> 
> Nice set up. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the compliment & the idea. Don't have any _STP_ stickers but I have some *VP* *Racing Fuels* stickers that would look good on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

usdra said:


> The power supplies are from ETA adjustable from 20-27 vdc @ 20 amps. part #
> PFE24-20-HSX-U. Got them off ebay for $60 ea. Have not found them that cheap again but this could be used http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160461609153&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> The capacitors are from Sprague & are rated to 40 vdc 79000 mfd each. Hooked in series is a 35 amp blocking diode so there is no feedback from the caps to the power supply. All the parts were found on ebay & here is a link on how to wire it http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/MPS/MPS-1.htm
> 
> Eric


I'm assuming one would require two power supplies and two caps so that you can power four lanes? Two lanes apiece? 

I'm trying to figure this out as well since I'm getting back into slot cars after a two year hiatus and am about to embark on building my first tub.


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

440 said:


> I'm assuming one would require two power supplies and two caps so that you can power four lanes? Two lanes apiece?
> 
> I'm trying to figure this out as well since I'm getting back into slot cars after a two year hiatus and am about to embark on building my first tub.


No that set up is on my drag strip and 1 cap and power supply runs the right lane and the other runs the left lane. You could set it up to have them run a pair of lanes each. I kept my 4 lane simple & just have a 0-30vdc 0-20amp TrackMate supply running it.



Eric
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------

